# Windows 11



## gegjrphotography (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone switch to Windows-11 via the upgrade route? If so how's LrC working?


----------



## Ken @ Canadian Rockies (Mar 15, 2022)

I did install Windows 11 Pro, three times.  Each time I went back was because of LrC.  All my other programs worked fine. But none of them use databases.  After a while, when doing some sort of job in LrC, I can't say which because I'm not sure when it happens.  BUT - bang,, I/O lockup,,, wait, .... wait.... lost LrC response.  So Kill the process.

The last time in Win11, it looked promising.  But - then while adding standard previews to maybe a few thousand images... bang.  No access. I waited hours because I could.  I was busy elsewhere.  But 10 hours later.. still the same White Screen.  I had to Kill process again.  This time I ended up with a terribly slow bogged down system.  I started troubleshooting why Win11 was shit.  I found over 50 thousand files in Win\temp folder... called LR-2, LR-3-LR-49,501, etc.  I deleted all, rebooted, and noticed there was over 400 GB of preview files in the Preview Folder.  I have 1.84 TB of images,,,, but I thought 400 GB of preview files was wrong.  So, in looking through all the subfolders, many were empty, some had multiple folders with files.  I deleted all. Then LrC was finally starting up better.  But I still went back to Win10.

In my opinion, Win11 has a way to go.  I know it is same the basic engine under the hood, but I hear there will be better I/O and DirectStorage benefits when it is fully ready. But I did like the newer Settings Menu, and the smooth GUI.

I will try again in another month or so.  

My problem might be, I am using a ThreadRipper 2950x system, with 128GB RAM, RTX2080.  I am starting to think Win11 and 2nd gen ThreadRipper don't get along.....


----------



## gegjrphotography (Mar 15, 2022)

Ken @ Canadian Rockies said:


> I did install Windows 11 Pro, three times.  Each time I went back was because of LrC.  All my other programs worked fine. But none of them use databases.  After a while, when doing some sort of job in LrC, I can't say which because I'm not sure when it happens.  BUT - bang,, I/O lockup,,, wait, .... wait.... lost LrC response.  So Kill the process.
> 
> The last time in Win11, it looked promising.  But - then while adding standard previews to maybe a few thousand images... bang.  No access. I waited hours because I could.  I was busy elsewhere.  But 10 hours later.. still the same White Screen.  I had to Kill process again.  This time I ended up with a terribly slow bogged down system.  I started troubleshooting why Win11 was shit.  I found over 50 thousand files in Win\temp folder... called LR-2, LR-3-LR-49,501, etc.  I deleted all, rebooted, and noticed there was over 400 GB of preview files in the Preview Folder.  I have 1.84 TB of images,,,, but I thought 400 GB of preview files was wrong.  So, in looking through all the subfolders, many were empty, some had multiple folders with files.  I deleted all. Then LrC was finally starting up better.  But I still went back to Win10.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken @ Canadian Rockies, I feel bad about your troubles. I won't upgrade until I'm forced to.


----------



## Ken @ Canadian Rockies (Mar 16, 2022)

gegjrphotography said:


> Thanks Ken @ Canadian Rockies, I feel bad about your troubles. I won't upgrade until I'm forced to.


Actually, MS finally got there "Go Back" working really well.  So, it is extremely easy to Go Back to Windows 10... lol


----------



## gegjrphotography (Mar 16, 2022)

Ken @ Canadian Rockies said:


> Actually, MS finally got there "Go Back" working really well.  So, it is extremely easy to Go Back to Windows 10... lol


Hmm, that's interesting they can get the go back to work but not the upgrade? There's probably a limit on how long you can run 11 before it becomes entrenched in the other programs. Anyway you say LrC is only program that didn't take to upgrade, right? What if anything did Adobe have to say?


----------



## Ken @ Canadian Rockies (Mar 16, 2022)

I have not approached Adobe yet.  I have been down that road too often.  I will hope MS reads my notes to them, and tries to fix the I/O problems.  Who knows, it may just be "My" Asus AMD combination.  I wish we could hear from some Intel users.  How is Windows 11 and LrC for them.  

Note:  When I use LR, I always have many large apps opened.  My system always shows 29 - 49 GB RAM in use.  When I really get into it, Taskman shows 59 - 70.  So, I am really putting the system to the test.  But the I/O should really be fine with all those sixty-four lanes straight to the CPU.

Anyway, the Win11 upgrade always goes great.  No problems.  I would tell anyone to try it. Push the limits in Win11... see how it goes.  Because it is so easy to come back where you left off in Win10.  In the first few builds. They say---- you have 10 days to try Win11 to use Go Back feature.  but last time, I saw no such time limit.


----------



## gegjrphotography (Mar 17, 2022)

Ken @ Canadian Rockies said:


> I have not approached Adobe yet.  I have been down that road too often.  I will hope MS reads my notes to them, and tries to fix the I/O problems.  Who knows, it may just be "My" Asus AMD combination.  I wish we could hear from some Intel users.  How is Windows 11 and LrC for them.
> 
> Note:  When I use LR, I always have many large apps opened.  My system always shows 29 - 49 GB RAM in use.  When I really get into it, Taskman shows 59 - 70.  So, I am really putting the system to the test.  But the I/O should really be fine with all those sixty-four lanes straight to the CPU.
> 
> Anyway, the Win11 upgrade always goes great.  No problems.  I would tell anyone to try it. Push the limits in Win11... see how it goes.  Because it is so easy to come back where you left off in Win10.  In the first few builds. They say---- you have 10 days to try Win11 to use Go Back feature.  but last time, I saw no such time limit.


Great feedback, thanks and good luck with the upgrade going forward. I too would like to hear from others who've tried Win-11 with LrC especially with Intel processors. Just FYI here's what I have:
Samsung PC 
Notebook 9 Pro (512 GB)
MODEL NUMBER: NP930MBE-K04US
Processor    Intel(R) Core (TM) i7-8565U CPU @ 1.80GHz   1.99 GHz
Installed RAM    16.0 GB (15.9 GB usable)
Device ID    D45B643C-327F-4BF7-A116-6B3E985A9EAF
Product ID    00325-96561-82336-AAOEM
System type    64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Pen and touch    Pen and touch support with 10 touch points
Windows Specs:
Edition    Windows 10 Home
Version    21H2
Installed on    ‎8/‎11/‎2020
OS build    19044.1586
Serial number    
Experience    Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.4170.0


----------



## fykafu (May 18, 2022)

Most likely the problem is that Windows 11 is not quite ready yet and database problems are not uncommon. It seems currently installing sql server on another disk be only solution for sql on windows 11. This is happens on modern machines with some type of ssd m2 drives which sql server can't get correct size for disk sector size.


----------



## Ken @ Canadian Rockies (May 18, 2022)

gegjrphotography said:


> Anyone switch to Windows-11 via the upgrade route? If so how's LrC working?


After doing it three times - the upgrade.  LrC was like swimming in mud.  Not good for me.   I finally started noticing some problems in Win 10 Pro - so decided to bite the Dust and buy a fresh M.2 (2TB) drive and reinstall all my OS and programs.  Never a fun idea....  It used to take me three days.  Installing, upgrading, configuring, etc.  You know the drill.

Now with a fresh Windows 11 Pro, things are better than ever.  But I am far from installing all my mapping programs, and other not so necessary apps yet.

LrC runs smooth and fast... about 16-17 seconds to open.  But better yet, minimize and maximize smooth again.


----------

